# Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€



## NonPlusUltraWar (27. August 2015)

*Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Hi Leute,

ich suche gerade ein gutes möglichst leises Gehäuse für unter 40€.
Lüftung ist auch wichtig aber nicht so. Weiß wäre als Farbe geil. 

Danke für alle Antworten 
Maxime

Ich hatte das hier im Blick: Sharkoon VG4-W Blau PC-Gehäuse mit Window Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r oder das hier: Sharkoon Vaya 2 Value Midi-Tower PC-Gehaüse: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Meine Hardware:
Syntec Mugen 4  Prozessorkühler 
Intel Core I7 2600k
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
Palit Nvidia GTX 760 Jetstream 4GB
Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt Netzteil
1x 3,5" HDD
1x 2,5" SSD
1x Laufwerk


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Ist für dich möglichst leise inkl. Schalldämmung? 

Wenn ja und es in Weiss sein soll dann kannst 40€ vergessen, die fangen bei 80€ an  Wenn es auch Schwarz sein darf, dann das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 kostet 68€.


----------



## NonPlusUltraWar (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Ich meine nicht Schalldämmung nur es wäre schön wenn kein Fön vorinstalliert ist.


----------



## hoennetaler (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Hallo,

das Sharkoon habe ich bei meinem Sohnemann verbaut. Hat zwei vorinstallierte Lüfter und Staubfilter. Die Lüfter sind ok und machen keinen auf "Fön". Insgesamt gut verarbeitet. Für den Preis kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Munin666 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Ich finde das man auch beim Gehäuse nicht unbedingt sparen muss. Immerhin muss es einem irgendwo gefallen.
Wenn dir das Sharkoon besser gefällt, ist dies ja geklärt. Aber ich persönlich würde das Budget um 18€ erhöhen und dafür das Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 holen.
Es sieht deutlich schlichter und hochwertiger aus.

Außerdem hat das Nanoxia schon 2 Lüfter vorne und 1 hinten und eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung, wo man wahrscheinlich über die Spannung die Lüfter manuell regeln kann, was teilweise die Lautstärke auch verringert, sofern man sie nicht am Mainboard anschließt. Vor allem sollten die Lüfter eh schon leiser sein, wenn die sich an ihr " Deep Silence " auch halten.
Des weiteren passen dort recht große Grafikkarten rein (ist auch ein Punkt den viele Billig Gehäuse nicht erfüllen) und es besitzt einen Staubfilter die zumindest bei meinem Fractal Design XL R2 recht viel Staub fern halten.
Und die 18€ tun jetzt auch nicht so weh. 

Natürlich gefällt mir auch die Position von Power Knopf und USB Anschlüssen sehr, da sie wie bei meinem XL R2 oben liegen, was deutlich bequemer zu bedienen ist.


----------



## NonPlusUltraWar (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Das Deep Silence gefällt mir zwar nur kostet das mit Versandkosten keine 18 € mehr sondern kommen je nach Shop bis zu 9 € Versand und da ich Schüler bin ist das Budget nicht wirklich viel noch Oben Offen und mehr als 50 möchte ich auf gar keinen Fall ausgeben


----------



## BenRo (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Ich schlage mal das Bitfenix Comrade vor:
https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-comrade-weiss-a1048832.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Oder das Neos:
https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-neos-weiss-bfc-neo-100-wwxkw-rp-a1115608.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## NonPlusUltraWar (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Die Bitfenix gefallen mir auch aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob mein Prizessor Kühler mit 155mm reinpasst hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## BenRo (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Edit: Geizhals sagt ja. Wenns nicht gelogen ist, passts.


----------



## NonPlusUltraWar (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Naja wer weiß ob bei 5mm das dann noch sooo genau genommen wird


----------



## BenRo (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

In nem englischen Review zum Neos steht, es passen exakt max. 158mm Kühler rein. (grade gegoogelt)
Mehr Platz zu haben ist natürlich immer schöner.


----------



## Munin666 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*



NonPlusUltraWar schrieb:


> Das Deep Silence gefällt mir zwar nur kostet das mit Versandkosten keine 18 € mehr sondern kommen je nach Shop bis zu 9 € Versand und da ich Schüler bin ist das Budget nicht wirklich viel noch Oben Offen und mehr als 50 möchte ich auf gar keinen Fall ausgeben



Vielleicht kannst du ja die Bestellung mit einer anderen zusammen legen...vielleicht sogar für jemand anderen? So mache ich das gerne.
Wenn ich selbst nur 50€ bezahlen muss + Versand, aber gerne sparen will. Frage ich einen Kumpel ob dieser auch was für 50€ oder mehr will. Dann komme ich auf über 100€ und kann zum Beispiel bei Mindfactory ab Mitternacht bestellen ohne Versandkosten zu zahlen.
Muss man sich halt nur richtig zurecht legen .

Aber ansonsten verstehe ich dein Problem, was ist denn an deinem aktuellen so schlecht? Kannst du nicht vielleicht noch was warten und für was besseres sparen?


----------



## NonPlusUltraWar (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Im Moment habe ich das AeroCool V3X Black Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil und das hat kein Kabel Management, das Netzteil ist Oben dann bekomme ich wegen der Bauweise nicht alle Gehäuse Kabel richtig gesteckt und die Festplatten lassen sich nur mit Schrauben fixieren.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche gutes Gehäuse für unter  40€*

Arcadia oder Agos, je nach Budgetaufstockung


----------

